# how to get 3yr old to stop roaring all the time!!



## simplygreen (Oct 11, 2009)

Well mamas my 3yr old DS seems to be in the roaring/growling phase... he will walk around the house and roar at the top of his lungs, he will come up to you and roar in your face as loud as he can, he even roar's in the face of his 5 month old sister.. it scares her and she ends up crying!







I have not idea how to get him to curb it? I have talked to him how it scares people, should do it outside etc. Has not worked, I have tried playing it through with him roaring back quiter or making other calmer animal nosie in response to him.. So what do I do? I know its a phase, I'm sure he will be on to something else in no time but the poor babies heart is jumping every 5 min. Any suggestions?


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Inundate him with new material. Books, movies, games, etc. all about a new topic. Maybe something else will excite him and you can get him to switch to a new phase faster.

Meanwhile, I would try to prevent and respond in a neutral way.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

My dinosaur (my ds) did and continues every once in awhile to do that. I second the respond in a calm neutral manner or role play. I did remind him of boundries such as please don't roar in the babies face, it scares her/him. Or be quiet dinosaur instead of a loud one with them

Then my baby started to giggled after awhile so that didn't help things, and finally the baby is 15 months and is now my little dinosaur roaring all the time.


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

My two toddlers roar at each other all day long. They're dinos, dragons, monsters... blah. It's one of their less annoying (to me) behaviors because at least nothing and no one gets hurt or destroyed in the process!


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Subbing. I too have a 3 y/o dinosaur...


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

Dinosaurs do (did) not live in houses. They live(d) outside. I direct DS1 to go in the back yard if he feels the need to make loud noises, and if he can't find the back door on his own, I will guide him to it and go out with him for a few minutes.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah. I think that would be my approach-- roaring is only allowed outside. I would ask nicely, once, for the roaring to cease. If it did not, I would pick the child up, gently place him outside the back door, and tell the dinosaur, or lion, or bear, or whoever he imagines he is, to go play outside with the other animals. If the weather or safety did not allow this, I'd designate one area of the house-- a family room or playroom or the child's own room, perhaps-- to be the only place where roaring was allowed. When roaring occurred, I'd pick the child up and put him there. Then I'd walk away calmly and go do something else.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

How to deal with roaring in the car? I too have a 3 year old roaring dinosaur. What IS it about three that causes roaring????? DS will roar at his best friend who is 2.5 in the car and his friend will roar back until one or the other starts crying from too much roaring. I have tried to explain to DS that roaring can scare other people and he is allowed to roar, but not *AT* someone else. He still does it. It is not possible to always pull over to have DS be outside in order to roar.

So frustrating...


----------



## Mrs.Burke (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcparker* 
Dinosaurs do (did) not live in houses. They live(d) outside. I direct DS1 to go in the back yard if he feels the need to make loud noises, and if he can't find the back door on his own, I will guide him to it and go out with him for a few minutes.









that's cute! luckily i did not give birth to a dino but i did give birth to an owl awake at nite!


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honey-lilac* 
My two toddlers roar at each other all day long. They're dinos, dragons, monsters... blah. It's one of their less annoying (to me) behaviors because at least nothing and no one gets hurt or destroyed in the process!

YES! I thought my kids were abnormal when I see playgroups and all their quiet kids. It is definitely better than hitting. The small treasures in life....


----------

